# Scalia died today



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This was not the justice they thought would leave this year. If Obama appoints another judge to the supreme court he may be able to turn this country into the hell hole he wants.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

He'd Bruce, according to the pass-along junk from some of my Republican friends, Obama ordered the CIA to somehow assassinate him and make it look like he did peacefully in his sleep! Jesu...........sometimes I seriously wonder about the intellectual capacity that our society has sunk to! So far I've unfriendly about 95% of my Republican friends and about 85% of my Democrat fiends! MunDem friends are ad for passing along bullsjit, but not quite as bad as my Republican firnds. :roll: I keep thinking......almost another year of this BS?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What's this "unfriendly" you speak of??? :eyeroll:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry Zogman. My crappy typing. Meant "Unfriend" on Facebook website! Couldn't stand all the political crap that plugged my Facebook account every darned day, especially when 99% of the posts from both my Dem friends and my Rep friends were either crap or nasty junk! Couldn't stand seeing that stuff for almost another year! 
Actually, I. was reading yesterday,that you don't have to " unfriend" them entirely, but you can block all political posts so you,can still see stuff that you might be interested in, like their hunTing and fishing and family posts. Heck, to show you I take no sides With bull crap I even " unfriended" my own daughter, who posted a nasty comment about the late justices death! Told her even if she didn't like Scalia's decisions, she'd best remember he was an intelligent well educated thinking guy who was was a good American Jurist that spent 30 years of his life looking at legal problems and voting on legal questions just like his more Dmocrat oriented fellow justices did! Told her that SCOTUS justices agree to disagree with each other every day so why can't we do the same!?! 
Just drove by some govt buildings down here and even though all govt blds are supposed to fly flags at half staff, ironically the only one At half staff that I saw was a Canadian flag, though it looked like the accompanying American flag beside it was stuck by the wind. Did see one citizen with a flag at half staff. Nobody else.
Man I hate politics, maybe not politics itself, but all the unnecessary BS and lies and nastiness! Guess I went to the wrong Sunday School and Church when I was a kid...... Like they say, tHe only constant is change,,and not necessarily for the better.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This will be interesting how this plays out.

It is an election year for all. So if one side is too stubborn it will look bad.

I would like to see the congress (REP controlled) play the good guy. What I mean is if Obama appoints a far left or too much leaning left Justice. Come out and say something along the lines of this, " this justice nominee by their track record shows that they are not "neutral" and will not help to reach across party lines and defend the people and the constitution to its fullest." Or some other crap like that. That way it will show they want to work with the president. Which will help the Republican's cause.

But what I more or less think what will happen is Obama will try to ram someone down our throat as fast as he can. Which will cause congress to play "politics" and look like cry babies if they shut down. Then all the Dem's will point and say... look they are do nothings and what not.

But this will be very interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Dems in Senate passed a resolution in1960 against election year Supreme Court appointments


Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/201 ... z40HX39XaX 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook

They have a double standard, so we will see how this plays out. Of course rules are for everyone but a democrat.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW.... is funny no news station is talking about that resolution. I guess they would rather cause a crap storm than tell the truth of what will happen.

Well I think that is a good thing. Then we can get a good justice in their instead of a pissing match.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

A double standard? You don't think if we had a Rep. president and a Dem. Senate .....this wouldn't still be going on? Interesting in that for the past 25 years the court has been 5 on the right and 4 on the left. We have basically been living with a conservative Supreme Court. Maybe it's time for a little tilt the other way.

Scalia was a big follower of the constitution. If he had a say in his replacement....he would not go along with waiting almost a year to appoint his replacement. So if he had died 2,3,4 months ago would Republicans still be preaching to wait until after the next election. When is the cutoff for waiting until the next election? I'm not taking a side here.....to me it's what is the right thing to do.....We have a Dem. President.....he should make an appointment. Wouldn't matter if he was a Republican.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am watching FOX right now. They just showed a clip of Schummer saying they should not allow the president to appoint a supreme court justice until after the election. Of course that wasn't now, that was 2007 when Bush still had 18 months to go. Today that same hypocrite is saying the opposite. Everyone is laughing at the double standard hypocrisy and Hillary barking like a dog today.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The constitution says....."he shall nominate, and by Advice and Consent of the Senate, shall appoint judges of the Supreme Court"
The word "Shall" means it's his job and the Senate's job to do it.That doesn't mean to wait a year to do it.Not much wiggle room in there.

You are right in that BOTH sides want what benefits their side.So when does the hypocrisy end? According to the Republicans....not this time....maybe next time when the President is Rep and the Senate is controlled by Dem.

How about Ronald Reagan appointing Anthony Kennedy in his final year in 1988.Or doesn't it count because he was a Republican. Do your job as it was intended in our Constitution.

As for dogs barking.....no one barks as loud as Trump. Hillary doesn't come close to him. Or maybe that's should be braying.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree by the constitution the presidents job is to nominate, but no where in the constitution is the Senate required to approve.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Of course it doesn't say that.But Rep should not be refusing to allow it to go through committee or to stop a vote on the Senate Floor. They don't like a candidate......fine but at least they should give an up or down vote.

Anthony Kennedy who was appointed during Reagan's final year in 1988 won approval by a vote of ....97-0. In other words not 1 Democrat voted no.And they could have said lets wait and let the people decide which is what Republicans are saying now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard on the news that it has been 80 years since a president nominated a supreme court judge during their last year in office. Some could have but left it to the next president. In 1960 the democrats passed a resolution against this very thing. If they don't want a republican to do that it's a double standard to now want a democrat to do it. They should play by the rules they wanted.

Edit: was on Drudge and it looks like dems would stall any judge until 2021. I thought they said it should be done fast. :rollin:

http://theweek.com/articles/606481/amer ... -nightmare



> Scalia's seat could stay open until 2021?





> Dems Passed 1960 Resolution To Prevent SCOTUS Appointment Ahead Of Election...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anthony Kennedy was appointed by Reagan on Nov 11, 1987.He was confirmed by the Senate 97-0 on Feb 9, 1988.That was Reagan's final year.Listen to what Pres. Reagan had to say about Democrats,who controlled the Senate, being bi-partisan and voting to approve Kennedy.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/ron ... c550532357

So maybe Republicans should take a page from their "Great Communicator." But then they would rather be hypocrites. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken Nov 11, 1987 yes, but Reagan was in office until January 20, 1989. That is more than a year. Like I said it'should been 80 years since a president has appointed in his last year. I don'the know the circumstances. I sure hope the Republicans block him. My guess is he will appoint a minority and the wimpy Republicans will fold. They are more frightened of being falsely accused of being racist than loosing our country.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kennedy was voted to the court Feb 1988....his final year.When Reagan announced him doesn't really make a difference. When he won confirmation is what is important. Reagan himself said in that speech he knew his term would be over soon and that Democrats should be bipartisan and vote him on.

Should be interesting regardless of whether a new judge should win confirmation this year.My guess is Republicans will hold out and pay for it by losing the election.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Should be interesting regardless of whether a new judge should win confirmation this year.My guess is Republicans will hold out and pay for it by losing the election.


I think the real conservatives will be ticked if they don't hold out. Remember the general consensus that Reagan was to conservative to win an election then the second term he took 49 out of 50 states? The republican party has become so liberal they just don't get why Trump and Cruz are doing so well. Many were ticked that republicans didn't stick to their guns on the budget and let Obama shut the government down. It wouldn't have been republicans shutting it down that's just democrat propaganda. Likewise with holding out on a judge.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What if Obama picks a moderate Republican?

Could put the Republicans in a bind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> What if Obama picks a moderate Republican?
> 
> Could put the Republicans in a bind.


Moderate republican??? Is there such a thing? Most of them are simply liberal light. I think they should approve no one.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From what I've seen he is looking at the governor of Nevada......a republican.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

80 years since a lame duck president nominated a Supreme Court Justice in his final year???? Huh?? Not taking sides here, but where do you get your " heard on the news today" quotes all the time? Better research it! The latest was Ron Reagan and Kennedy, and there has been several since the 1920s!
I just wish the whole mess in Washington wasn't so stupidly obstructionist political, the " them and us" mentality that must make guys like Ronald Reagan turn over in his grave!

What gets me is that when you research statements and assertations made on various websites you find that probably 90% of them are either false, or have very little substance to them and are either spun or taken way out of context, then parroted along on the Internet and repeated enough times that they become " internet truths!" Boy parties are equally at fault.......maybe my old party the Republicans are ahead in the manufactured nasty BS departments. Sometimes you have to call a spade a friggin shovel!

I wish the narrow minded power hungry idiots on both sides of,the aisle in Washington would smartn up and work together before the entire country goes to hell! " Make up country great again?" Last time I checked accurate numbers and started turning off Rush Limbaugh I found our country IS GREAT! Sore, could be better. No arguments there. Despite the world recession economy we are still better than everybody else, though our imperfections are self inflicted, by BOTH disgusting parties, and as far as I can predict ('Trump vs Hillary) it will only get worse!
I plan to writ my dogs name in for President! Except she'd be far too smart to ever want it!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, Sandovahl's record looks pretty good, though because he is supported by Harry Reid and some other Democrats, the hate spewing radical right will harpoon that idea in a hurry! There's a good article on the list of possible appointments that Obama could choose from the Republicans, including many potential nominees previously voted for and SUPPORTED by several current Republican Presidential candidates! But they'd probably stonewall them now! " No N----r president with big ears will EVER get our support on ANYTHING! ". Typical Washington and voter attitudes right now! Sheesh....?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think that Obama and this administration will appoint a Republican. the only reason why I say this is because they want to make them look bad in an election year.

So the republicans will either have to vote in the nomination or look bad. This is all political BS happening right now. It is all for the election.

I am with HH.... I am sick and tired of the us vs them attitude with our elected officials.

I have said it before: No matter who gets elected they only have 40% of the people. The other 60% is people from the other parties or people in the middle. So they have to remember they make decisions for ALL not just 40%.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Obviously there are a lot people who are sick and tired of the "us vs them." Which is why Trump could win the home states of Cruz, Rubio and Kasich. If the Republicans won't even consider a moderate Republican appointee, it would serve them right to lose the election. The Supreme court has been 5-4 conservative for over 25 years. A little push to the left might be good for a change.

As I said above.....Reagan got Kennedy on the court during his last year with a 97-0 vote. The Democratic Senate didn't hide behind the....lets wait until a new president is elected in the fall crap.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Governor has decided he is not interested .


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Did you see the video of Joe Biden just a few short years ago, 2007 I think, saying no way should they approve a judge on an election year. Five or six times this week I have heard no one has nominated a judge for 80 years during an election year.

I hear the Republican from Nevada thatvObama was considering is not interested. Only an extreme far left Republican would be nominated. I thank God for the obstructionists because one more liberal would mean the second amendment would be in danger, partial birth abortion would be a reality again, illegal aliens would be voting, freedom of religion for Christians would be under attack, Obama care would take on more socialist aspects, and the list goes on. This should not even be debatable.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So what are Republicans afraid of, that they won't even allow a committee hearing? There can only be one answer. They are afraid members of THEIR own party might vote yes. Otherwise they could let the process go and just vote no every time it comes to a vote on the floor.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't think the Republicans are afraid, they're just using a tactic they 
learned from Harry Reid.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> So what are Republicans afraid of, that they won't even allow a committee hearing? There can only be one answer. They are afraid members of THEIR own party might vote yes. Otherwise they could let the process go and just vote no every time it comes to a vote on the floor.


I think you just put your finger on why Trump is doing so well. We have so many republicans who for some reason sell out their constituents and we dislike them as much as liberals. I don't know which I dislike more. I had dinner with republicans including John Hoven and Kevin Kramer last week, and Hoven made a comment he hopes we get a president they can work with. I hope not. I hope they get Cruz. Last night in the debate when Trump said Cruz should be ashamed that he has no senators endorsing him I thought he just gave Cruz a great endorsement.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> He'd Bruce, according to the pass-along junk from some of my Republican friends, Obama ordered the CIA to somehow assassinate him and make it look like he did peacefully in his sleep! Jesu...........sometimes I seriously wonder about the intellectual capacity that our society has sunk to! So far I've unfriendly about 95% of my Republican friends and about 85% of my Democrat fiends! MunDem friends are ad for passing along bullsjit, but not quite as bad as my Republican firnds. :roll: I keep thinking......almost another year of this BS?


Ooooooh HH I couldn't wait to have some fun with you this morning. You think 85% of the goofy stuff comes from your republican friends??? :rollin: I couldn't take it serious when I first heard it. Did you hear that something like 18% of the people in Florida believe Ted Cruz is the zodiac killer? Seriously, that has to be a joke right? To crazy to believe, but I have seen it in multiple places. I am afraid that believing something that nuts may be the nutty thing itself. Hmmmm

I was just watching Rubio and Trump antics. My did these two gagiate :rollin: third grade?

I like Cruz, but he wants to gift the states federal public land. The Rambo wanna be ranchers in Oregon may have damaged Cruz. Don't worry ranchers I'm not throwing you all under the buss with these idiots.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

redlabel said:


> I don't think the Republicans are afraid, they're just using a tactic they
> learned from Harry Reid.


And the silence is deafening oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

zogman...

I agree I think they are throwing back in the face of the "do nothing" image that the Dems were trying to put on them with this "stunt" they are pulling. yes the republicans are pulling a stunt with this. They are saying we are just following in the foot steps of past Democratic officials.

I also think that if Obama were to nominate someone he would look at a republican candidate. Just to make it a mess for the Republicans and hurt the chances of election.

The stupid games they play. ALL OF THEM.


----------

